# 30W iStick in stock at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (21/1/15)

They have arrived. 





The iStick 30W by Eleaf is a well improved version over its predecessor. Capable of firing 30 watts and firing down to 0.4Ω, the iStick 30W looks and performs very similar to the previous version, but better! Variable voltage settings go from 2 volts and tops out at 8 volts, giving the user a wide range of power within the limits of the device. The 510 connection is now spring loaded, allowing for a better contact to your 510 atomizers. The updated design of the iStick 30W incorporates a 22mm lip surrounding the stainless steel threaded 510 connection for a more flushed look with your 22mm atomizers.

Specifications:
Colours available: Blue, Silver and Black
30 watt capability
Voltage Range: 2v - 8v
Fires down to 0.4Ω
Bright OLED dispay
510 threaded
22mm diameter atomizers fit flush with the new design


Get them here
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/30w-eleaf-istick-mod

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Guunie (21/1/15)

Awesome! Hurry up pay day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/1/15)

Black going quick


----------



## Evil_Toast (23/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Black going quick



I was thinking about getting the blue one yesterday. Then a picture of a Blue Bulls game popped in my head (along with Steve on backing vocals), so I went with Black instead. 

By the way, that setup I got from you works like a bomb! Now need other juices, because last night me and the sparkly fairies decided 18mg is a tad strong,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/15)

Evil_Toast said:


> I was thinking about getting the blue one yesterday. Then a picture of a Blue Bulls game popped in my head (along with Steve on backing vocals), so I went with Black instead.
> 
> By the way, that setup I got from you works like a bomb! Now need other juices, because last night me and the sparkly fairies decided 18mg is a tad strong,




Good stuff mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/1/15)

First batch are sold out but we have a second batch that is already in Durban and will be with us later today. Stocks are up on our site and new orders placed will go out in the morning. Those that have purchased are raving about the new updated 30w. I personally have put my 20watt to rest and the Lemo Drop and 30watt are little match made it heaven. Big up to Eleaf on the 30w

Reactions: Like 2


----------

